# Just saying hello.



## MRS.KOS (Feb 6, 2012)

Will be doing a log for ek soon. Thank you Lordsk.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*MRS.KOS* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 6, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

mrs.kos said:


> will be doing a log for ek soon. Thank you lordsk.


 

hello sweetheart

you rock

i bet you do a great job with the ek log

proud of your training lately


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM , hotstuff , hope you enjoy the board and find some useful info to learn from .


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. Please ignore the jackasses.  This may or may not include me.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 6, 2012)

My husband says you are a cool dude.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 6, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> My husband says you are a cool dude.



I have my moments, lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome . . maybe don't visit anything goes.

Good Luck with your gears


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome,bro.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome girl!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

Bwahahhaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

it really is her genius... she is supposed to do a log for lordsk as she said

there will be new vids and everything


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome Sweetheart, really enjoyed the pics and vids in the christmas contest. 
Good luck on your log!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

Awwww shit!!!!

Welcome to the board.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 7, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Will be doing a log for ek soon. Thank you Lordsk.


what do you plan on running?


----------



## charley (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome...Mrs,Kos


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> what do you plan on running?


 

she is going to take anavar


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

She cant answer herself?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

shes not a computer addict like me


and she isnt going to bicker


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok? Someone asked what she is running. No bickering there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

she is not on right now


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 7, 2012)

Joseph is more than capable to answer for me.I am not really a computer person. I have worked out off an on.Time to be a little more serious about it since i will be 26 this year.We decided on anavar cause it is said to have the least sides.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you guys plan on taking V and Mrs. V's spot as the first couple of EuroKing? lol


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont know who that is, so i guess not. My husband would never win a popularity contest.


----------



## brazey (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 7, 2012)

Friendo said:


> Fatty McFatFat, your wife is ugly and your son is a handicapped gimp.


 
Save it for "Anything Goes" 

Welcome to IM Mrs. KOS...and good luck!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> I dont know who that is, so i guess not. My husband would never win a popularity contest.


Your husband has my heart. just sayin'...


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 7, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Joseph is more than capable to answer for me.I am not really a computer person. I have worked out off an on.Time to be a little more serious about it since i will be 26 this year.We decided on anavar cause it is said to have the least sides.



glad to see you here, Mrs V would be a great source of info for diet and training. As others have said ignore the jackasses that only have to balls to say things behind a computer. Looking forward to your training log.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to the board.your a piece of work very sexy.KOS is very lucky to have a lady like you.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

